# Black Berkey Filter Question



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've had a Berkey water filter for two years, and this spring it was really slowing down. I've cleaned the filters probably every 6 months and when I reassembled, the water would always flow really fast. This time, however, it wouldn't do any more than drip. In the last three months I've taken it apart and cleaned the filters about once a month because of lack of filtration.

I have hard water and usually need to clean the inside of the unit with vinegar to get the scale off (not a huge amount of scale, but visible).

Does anyone think the inside of my black filters have been compromised the same way, and that's what's slowing the filtration down? I hate to fork over $100 for another set of filters right now, but at this point I'm getting frustrated. The only thing I've come up with is to back flush the filters, and I'm thinking of maybe filling them with vinegar and letting them soak in that for a time to see if they can be rejuventated that way.

Any thoughts? 

Jennifer


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

No idea what to tell you, but if they're shot anyway, I'd try the vinegar.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd try the vinegar (or citric acid) as well, using an aquarium pump to keep the liquid moving.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd suggest contacting Berkey to see what they have to say:

Berkey Filters 
703 23rd lane
Pueblo, Colorado 81006 
1-800-350-4170 or 719-542-3071


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, everyone. Dave, I may do that. I wanted to ask on here first as someone besides me must use them and have hard water. I understood that these are supposed to do a lot of water before they wear out and mine aren't very old, or used too heavily at least, either (just me using it).

Jennifer


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Jennifer L. said:


> Thanks, everyone. Dave, I may do that. I wanted to ask on here first as someone besides me must use them and have hard water. I understood that these are supposed to do a lot of water before they wear out and mine aren't very old, or used too heavily at least, either (just me using it).
> 
> Jennifer


Mine lasted three years but the last year was slower. I did revive mine when all hope was lost by scrubbing them extra hard with the scotch brite pad. It was much harder than I'd normally scrub but I figured I had nothing to lose...it helped for a while.

I think the vinegar is a great idea. In fact have you thought about running vinegar through like water...maybe after a good cleaning? I don't see how it could hurt and wish I'd thought about it too. I've always got vinegar that needs rotated anyway.

After replacing the filters with new ones, my Berkey has been a delight again. I'd forgotten how efficient it was when the filters were newer.

FWIW, my son has had his a couple of years and the filters still work like they did when they were new but he has city water...it really does make a difference. My well water is another story.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

We just got our Berkey filters a few months ago and love them. But can someone tell me how to clean them regularly? I am sure it probable came with some kind of instructions, but after a big move it is not likely that I will ever find them.
We have hard water here too, so I will be watching this thread with great interest.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I realized yesterday that my filters are letting almost no water through. So, I got on one of the Berkey sites and this is what I found.
"I have been using my system for about six months and the flow rate has slowed down considerably. Do I need to replace the elements?

No, unlike other filtration elements Black Berkey purification elements are re-cleanable. What typically causes the filters to drip slowly is turbidity and sediment clogging the micro-pores of the purification elements. Simply remove the elements from your system, scrub the exterior of each element with preferably a white ScotchBrite pad or stiff toothbrush. Simply scrub a section of the filter until you see a bit of black on the white pad then move to the next section. ItÃs simple to do and takes less than a minute. Then re-prime each element and reinstall them. Your problem should now be fixed."

and about your hard water it says this
"In areas with hard water, calcium scale may build up on spigot and chambers after prolonged use. To remove, soak affected part(s) in vinegar or a 50-50% mix of vinegar and water for about 15 minutes. Wipe away calcium scale with a ScotchBrite pad or soft brush then wash with soapy dishwater and rinse."


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's my concern also, Jennifer - I think your idea of flushing them with vnegar & letting it sit inside the filters will help clean out the sediment. I can't see how that it's just deposited on the outside of the filters. 

My well water has a LOT of calcium, etc & that's what I decided to do when I first got a Berkey.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Just wanted to put an update to this thread from several years ago in case it can help others. 

I went ahead and bought new filters for this unit and after they slowed w-a-y down again I decided not to go the sand paper/nylon scrubbie route and went straight for the white vinegar. Put one filter in a quart canning jar and filled the jar with vinegar and let set overnight. In the morning I switched out the second one with the same vinegar (I work with two filters in mine).

They cleaned up like they were brand new with the scrubbie. And it was really easy cleaning, too. If you want to clean those black filters, this is the way to go.

Wish I had known this before because this is the third set of filters in the unit now, and I'll bet at least one of those sets could have been saved by the vinegar.

I was starting to wonder how much good a Berkey was if it cost this much to filter the water (let alone store extras), but this makes a huge difference. I'm pretty happy with my filters again.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Citric acid IMO does a much better job of removing build than does vinegar.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

A lot has been learned in four years. If you are using the black filters strictly to improve the taste of potable water, you may find that a standard carbon block filter is cheaper and just as effective.

I personally would NEVER EVER depend on a Berkey black filter to make water safe to drink.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

We use a particulate filter to remove most of the smaller stuff, then run it through the PUR, then the white Berkey filters.

The only reason we use the PUR is that I was given 42 cases of them as payment for a gate I did for a friend. 

I keep two extra sets of the white filters on hand, have two in the Berkey. I clean them about every 6 months, and it doesn't slow down much. 

I have been looking to expand my filtration system, and was thinking of adding two more filters to the Berkey then doubling my spare filters.


----------

